# Security issues?



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

I keep getting Security Certificate Warnings on my Droid when I'm on SMF. Can someone tell me what's going on? Thanks


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

"This security certificate is not from a trusted authority"..... what's up with that?


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2012)

Are you using Tapatalk or the browser? If the browser, does the url begin with https://?


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm using the browser and it begins with http://...... no s.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

"This Certificate is not from a Trusted Authority"


Issued to:

Common name: msite:martiniadnetwork.com
Organization: same as above
Organization Unit: Domain Control Validated

Issued by: Go Daddy Securer Certificate Authority
Organization: GODADDY.COM INC.
Organization Unit: http://certificates.godaddy.com/repository

Validity:

Issued On: 1-6-2012

Expires On: 1-5-2013


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

....so what is all that mumbo jumbo mean? why am I getting all these warnings?


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like one of the ads has an expired or revoked certificate. It is a harmless message. If you want a better mobile experience, install the Tapatalk app and use that instead of the browser.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 7, 2012)

I get them all the time. I can't find smf on tap talk . Found smoked-meat but not smf.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2012)

michael ark said:


> I get them all the time. I can't find smf on tap talk . Found smoked-meat but not smf.




In the Tapatalk Search try smokingmeatforum.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 7, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Sounds like one of the ads has an expired or revoked certificate. It is a harmless message. If you want a better mobile experience, install the Tapatalk app and use that instead of the browser.




OK, thanks for the help.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 7, 2012)

I've tryed that many times it won't bring it up that way.:devil:


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2012)

michael ark said:


> I've tryed that many times it won't bring it up that way.




I am out of ideas then.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

I found it with my iPhone and it works well


----------

